# Tabellen mit Illustrator?



## unrealzero_php (13. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Zusammen

Gibt es in Illustrator CS 2 die Möglichkeit mit Tabellen zu arbeiten. Damit meine ich, Tabellen in Illustrator einzufügen und mit diesen zu Arbeiten?!


----------



## Meccan (14. Oktober 2005)

Nein so viel ich weiß geht das leider nicht!

 Was willst du denn damit machen?

 MFG Carl


----------

